# Tool of last Resort



## davidroberts

they make a good line of card scrapers also. the use top quality steel. thanks for the review. i find myself looking for the least setup way to do cetain tasks. my $40 japanese backstroke saw is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

I have a Sandvik back saw I bought some time in the 90's too. It is a nice piece of steel and cuts just like it should. I recently had it re-sharpened.


----------



## woodworm

I bought one Sandvik/Bahco 2600 22" Superior XT hand saw in Sep 2007 at Tools Plus.









Happy with this saw, I bought another one. 
Maybe mine is of different version but its performance probably equally the same.
It is really very nice hand saw for carpenter (and for woodworker, to some extent). Get used to it, I seldom use my Miter Saw since I can cut clean straight and square with no irritating noise. I have to agree with Littlecope, this saw deserves much praise and credit.


----------

